
Xkcd-style comic creator - jdkanani
http://cmx.io/
======
whitten
I know there are comics that use existing clip art. Could this be a
configuration idea rather than just using stick figures?

------
deeviant
No offence, but it seems like an WYSIWYG editor for people that are already
quite familiar with html?

